

Google is donating $2 million to the Wikimedia Foundation - timf
http://twitter.com/jimmy_wales/status/9215187878

======
SlyShy
It makes sense to me. The Wikimedia foundation greatly enriches the quality of
Google's search results for the majority of users. I almost always want the
Wikipedia article when I search for something.

~~~
_delirium
I agree--- to a large extent the consolidation of useful information on almost
any topic _Foo_ at Wikipedia has compensated for what'd otherwise be an
overall decrease in the quality of Google's results for _Foo_ over the past
few years. If you look at what you get back for many general topics
_excluding_ the Wikipedia result, it's a morass of SEO'd blogs, referral bait,
and other such not-really-content content.

------
_delirium
The formal announcement is actually semi-officially available already:
[http://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/foundation-l/2010-Febru...](http://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/foundation-l/2010-February/056841.html)

